# موسوعة ارامكو السعودية



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ..
البوست دي بخصوص موسوعة داتا قيّمة جدًا عاملها شركة "آرامكو" السعودية ، وهي أكبر شركة بترول في السعودية بتملكها الدولة ، الموسوعة دي معمولة لتدريب المهندسين العاملين بالشركة والموسوعة دي بتتميز عن أي كورسات تانية ، إنها مختصرة ومركزة وفي نفس الوقت مش بتهمل الجانب الأكاديمي ، وبيشرح لك حاجة ببساطة ، بداية من نظرية العمل والمعادلات وصولاً لأنواع الحاجات في الصناعة وطرق التركيب والتشغيل والصيانة وغيره ، الكورسات اللي معانا هنا في موضوعات مختلفة زي :
· Compressors
· Pumps
· Gas Turbines
· Steam Turbines
· Heat Exchangers
· Boilers
· Piping & Valves
· Storage Tanks
· Corrosion
· Vibration
· Pressure Vessels
بالإضافة لحاجات تانية كتير ، زي شرح تصميم التانكات ومقدمات عن الحفر والتنقيب ، وحاجات كتير هتشوفوها بنفسكم لما تحملوا الفايل ده .. الدعاء والشكر موصول لصديقنا المجتهد /عمرو يسرى إنه وصلّ لنا الداتا دي ، وهو اللي رفعها .. فجزاه الله عنّا خير الجزاء.
البوست مكتوبة علي الوول بابليك عشان لو أي حد حابب يشيّرها علي أي جروب لدفعات تانية أو صفحات هندسية وأكبر عدد يستفاد منها.. وإن شاء الله لو فيه أي مشاركات مفيدة زي دي في فترات جاية هننزلها عشان أكبر عدد ممكن يتسفاد منها.
========================
حجم الفايل مضغوط : 233 ميجابايت.
لينك التحميل : 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vh16d5y0a5a06f5


​





_Like​_

_Love​

Haha​

Wow​

Sad​

Angr​

_


----------



## Hydashraf (21 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abueyada (23 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (25 ديسمبر 2017)

thankss


----------

